# Barkley at Bridge 2 Years



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Two years ago today our sweet Barkley went to the Rainbow Bridge, on his 12 year 11 month birth date. There isn’t a day that passes that I don’t remember his sweet spirit and his zest for life, even in the midst of his cancer fight. The lessons he taught me about living each day to the fullest and enjoying simple pleasures, such as daily walks or a simple meal, will stay with me forever. 

Dearest Barkley, I miss your funny barks and your loud tail thumping and all those special things you did that always brightened our days, but I know in my heart you are up above at the Bridge, looking down on us, sending us signs that you are happy and enjoying yourself. 

Keep on tossing those tennis balls down for Toby to discover on his walks. We will think of you today with a tinge of sadness in our hearts, tempered with all the wonderful memories of your life with us and appreciation for your love and legacy. We were so blessed when you were with us, and now our hearts are rich with the memories of our happy times together. 

Until we see each other again across the Bridge, your loving Mom.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

OK ... you made me cry. I think that Barkley and Mazlon are probably chasing butterflies and sunning themselves right about now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

That is so a beautiful picture of Barkley-I am so very sorry.
I can see Barkley, and Smooch and Snobear running and playing together!
Hope you are feeling better after your second injection and I know that Toby is taking care of you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't believe its been 2 years Barkley has been at the Bridge at least they are pain free and will be waiting for us to meet them again.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

This made me cry too. I love the picture that you posted of your boy! What a precious soul was you beautiful Barkley!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending hugs thru tears....


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My heart always breaks at these anniversarys, but know they are in a better place. Really like the picture you posted and KNOW he is the one leading Toby to the tennis balls!

RIP sweet Barkley, may your dreams be full of family and remembered fun till they come get you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Dallas Gold- Thinking of you today- I know how hard this is for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These anniversaries are hard and sad, I know Barkley will forever hold a very special place in your heart. You shared so many wonderful times together, made many memories and you learned some very important life lessons through the years by having Barkley in your life.

Sleep softly Barkely until you meet again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a loving remembrance Anne. I am blessed that I was able to meet and love on your sweet boy. Hugs to you and John today.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

These goldens bring so much into our lives it is no surprise that they leave such massive holes in our lives when they leave us.

I am sure that Barkley is keeping a secret stash of tennis balls to send to you and Toby when he feels you need them, he will forever watch over you

Run free, sleep softly Barkley


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and Barkley on this sad anniversary....hugs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It seems like just yesterday and also so long ago.
Barkley was such a lovely curly boy. Absolutely adorable.

HUgs to you all today. I hope Toby finds a tennis ball on your walk.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Holding you and Barkley close to my heart today Anne. God bless you!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Run free handsome boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been pretty much a mess for the past few days and reading this made me more of a mess!!

Thinking of you today....hugs!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful Barkley....I love the picture


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful letter to sweet Barkley. His legacy will live forever in your heart and the way he taught you to approach the life. I hope new tennis ball to be found on a walk today is in order to show Barkley is watching over and thinking of you today.

Sweet dreams sweet Barkley.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sending you ((HUGS)) from NJ today!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending you (((((hugs))))) from Penny and me. And from Penny's Dad who found me crying at the computer. 

Sweet, sweet picture.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

No tennis balls for Toby today on our afternoon walk. Perhaps Barkley decided Toby's had too much fun today already with his new "baby" and his Kong. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/113868-some-photos-toby-nator.html

Barkley always had a wacky sense of humor. He often provided us with pure comic relief in some of his behaviors. I think we got a sense of it today--instead of yellow butterflies on our walk, today he sent a lone large black butterfly. 

This is also the 5th anniversary of the loss of my Mother In Law. I'm sure Barkley and his human grandmother are laughing up in Heaven. Both had such pure sweet souls.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes I'm sure they are laughing and together watching over you


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thinking of you and Barkley today, anniversaries are hard aren't they? This is also the 2 year anniversary of my sister-in-law's dog, Annie's passing. Annie was a rescue and found a very loving home with them. We loved her a lot too. Surely these wonderful dogs must feel all the love being sent their way today! Hugs


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your special boy! May all the wonderful memories of Barkley you hold in your heart bring you comfort today. Hugs

Sleep softly Sweet Barkley


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Barkley's picture gives me a sense of peace. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My Barkley came through for Toby. He tossed his first ball from the Bridge to his little brother on May 1, 2010. Today, May 1, 2012, we found a tennis ball.  Barkley decided to wait to celebrate on the anniversary of the first ball toss! Toby was so happy with his discovery!  Barkley, ever faithful and compassionate to his little brother, even at the Bridge--warms my heart!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is great Barkley tossed the ball for Toby and made you both happy. He is watching over you and Toby. Great start of the day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> My Barkley came through for Toby. He tossed his first ball from the Bridge to his little brother on May 1, 2010. Today, May 1, 2012, we found a tennis ball.  Barkley decided to wait to celebrate on the anniversary of the first ball toss! Toby was so happy with his discovery!  Barkley, ever faithful and compassionate to his little brother, even at the Bridge--warms my heart!


Barkley wanted to give you a "better" anniversary. 
Good boy Barkley.:smooch:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann,
A beautiful tribute to Barkley....such a sweet picture. I sure hope he has more tennis balls than he can handle!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Barkley sure did have character! What a sweet face! His personality just leaps out at you. I know how sorely you have missed your boy. Very happy to read that he sent Toby a ball to enjoy for him.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just seeing this. The memories can be so bittersweet and anniversaries, in particular, can cause a moment to pause.
I am sure my Beau and your Barkley are huddling together to figure out what mischief they can cause.
I love the picture...thank-you for sharing.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So, so hard. I liked the curly coat photos on other threads... What a love.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

We have been out of town for a few days and just got back and saw this....anniversaries are so hard, but the memories he gave you will last a lifetime.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Just seeing this. The memories can be so bittersweet and anniversaries, in particular, can cause a moment to pause.
> I am sure my Beau and your Barkley are huddling together to figure out what mischief they can cause.
> I love the picture...thank-you for sharing.


I bet they are huddled together deciding on mischief, and there is another Beau with them-- my very first golden angel Beau. He's been gone almost 8 years now, yet he's also always with me in my heart.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We all know we will never have another dog just like one of our lost loves, but even more true in Barkley's case.
those curls are gog=rgeous!, but unfortunately they were quite likely due to his awful allergies and skin condition when you got him.

Good love, good life and good care sure made Barkley into a handsome devil.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> We all know we will never have another dog just like one of our lost loves, but even more true in Barkley's case.
> those curls are gog=rgeous!, but unfortunately they were quite likely due to his awful allergies and skin condition when you got him.
> 
> Good love, good life and good care sure made Barkley into a handsome devil.


While he definitely wasn't up to Golden beauty standards, he certainly was handsome in an exotic way and sure enjoyed the attention he got with those curls!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well , he was gorgeous even if I couldn't spell it!


----------

